# My band doing a show in Cambridge



## buckaroobanzai (Feb 2, 2006)

Swimming to Vegas is playing The Burns Howff in Cambridge on Saturday, May 2 @9 PM or so.

I'd love to say hello to any forumites that want to come see us make fools of ourselves.

The Burns is at the corner of Franklin Rd. and Saginaw Pkwy.

You will be frisked for overripe fruit & squishy vegetables at the door.

sdsre


----------

